# استفسار بخصوص الكتاب المقدس الذى يعمل على المنتدى



## فيلسوف مسيحى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة على جميعكم 
استفسارى عن الكتاب المقدس الموجود فى المنتدى وكذلك البحث والتفاسير 
الذى 
هل هو اسكربت جاهز يعمل على المنتديات ام ماذا
وهل هو خاص بالمنتدى ام انه يمكن ان يتم تركيبه فى منتديات مسيحية اخرى

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## فيلسوف مسيحى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

لايوجد رد ؟
ارجو من المشرفين الاهتمام والرد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أكتوبر 2008)

هابلغ مدير المنتدى My Rock بسؤالك وطلبك​


----------



## فيلسوف مسيحى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكر يافراشة على اهتمامك


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الكتاب المقدس على موقعنا هو من برمجتنا و من تحضيرنا و تصميمنا و ليس سكربت معين و ملفاته غير قابلة للنشر حفاظاً على سلامة الموقع تقيناً


----------



## فيلسوف مسيحى (1 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الكتاب المقدس على موقعنا هو من برمجتنا و من تحضيرنا و تصميمنا و ليس سكربت معين و ملفاته غير قابلة للنشر حفاظاً على سلامة الموقع تقيناً


سلام ونعمة 
هل تقدمون خدمات تطوير المواقع المسيحية وعمل اسكربتات 
ان كنتم على استعداد فارجو منكم توفير وسيلة اتصال للتفواض وتحديد المواصفات النطلوبة فى الاسكربت و تحديد سعره


----------



## فيلسوف مسيحى (1 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الكتاب المقدس على موقعنا هو من برمجتنا و من تحضيرنا و تصميمنا و ليس سكربت معين و ملفاته غير قابلة للنشر حفاظاً على سلامة الموقع تقيناً


سلام ونعمة 
هل تقدمون خدمات تطوير المواقع المسيحية وعمل اسكربتات 
ان كنتم على استعداد فارجو منكم توفير وسيلة اتصال للتفواض وتحديد المواصفات النطلوبة فى الاسكربت و تحديد سعره

ربنا يباركم


----------

